# more pictures of my lacy lady.. :)



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I just wanted to share some more pics with you all! These are some new pics of my new silkie. Hope you don't mind me sharing.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

So beautiful!!! Great poof, nice crown, and nice leg feathers. All around poof ball! Lol she have trouble seeing? Just curious..


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We love the pics so feel free to keep sharing. We'll keep looking and admiring.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

She's got quite the drumsticks on her. Very leggy. Mine are rounder.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow...i love those guys!...want one tooooo


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you! I just love silkies!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

She should be a Model !!


----------

